# Monster Cat Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

None caught all day just dinks and a gar in honor of "Talk like a Pirate Day" 

Gar!

Did see all the tourist boats captain's dressed up like pirates as well. Agast with touristas.. 

Capt Mike


----------

